# Detail Daydream help SA?



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Anybody read this book "psycho cybernetics - new way to get more living out of life" by Maxwell maltz. I bought this book couple of months back, but started reading last week. Author is a plastic surgeon but he is really good at pshycology. Anyway he says imagining is equivalent to actual practice. He says mind doesn't know the difference. for example you see a bear in the park and get terrified and run. You would get terrified if its a human dressed in bear costume or a dog in bush that looks like a bear to you. So, anyway the first exercise is to imagine in detail 30mins a day on what you want to be until you forget fear of it in real life. 
I decided to day dream about work meeting that terrifies me. I imagined I am the coolest person in the meeting , what I would wear, how I would sit in the chair, who do the coolest people talk about (u know everything other than the meeting topic), how I would talk about it , how meeting room looked like , how many people, how many chair, .... everything I would see if I am really attending a meeting. I was pretty skeptical about this day dream thing and I thought I won't have anything to think for 30mins. But first day today , I daydream for 34mins, until my phone rang and disturbed me. I did first thing this morning. so, I feel very good about it. I feel happy since morning. started a positive day today.


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

I know that this works because i meditate and visualize myself having lots of fun in a social event and i feel better for a while. I just started this though so if i keep doing this then my mind will pick up from it and when i am really in a social event i wont worry so much about socializing because i will have a picture of it in my head being easy and fun.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I have an active imagination and am always imagining myself in different scenarios, and of course since it's in my head I kick *** socially --- I know all the right answers. I don't know that it's helped me, but it might have. Glad you feel it's done good things for you.


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Glad to see both of your replies. 
I like the "kick ***" part. At least I can do what ever I want in dream. no one can stop me. 
I have been dreaming on this meeting that I am going to attend tomorrow. Dreamed about it twice , two more times to go. I'll know something tomorrow.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

dora said:


> Glad to see both of your replies.
> I like the "kick ***" part. At least I can do what ever I want in dream. no one can stop me.
> I have been dreaming on this meeting that I am going to attend tomorrow. Dreamed about it twice , two more times to go. I'll know something tomorrow.


if I remember right he says it takes 21 days to make a change, so don't get upset if it doesn't work out like you planned now :kiss


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

R4ph4el said:


> if I remember right he says it takes 21 days to make a change, so don't get upset if it doesn't work out like you planned now :kiss


you are so sweet. I spoke in the meeting and yes I had the symptoms.
Best part, I didn't chicken out. It was not a test, it was a practice. I am going to practice harder to get rid of it.


----------

